# 3 Random Facts About Your Fursona



## Cosmic-FS (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's a fun game we can play: list three random facts about your fursona. They can be anything you want as long as they are *random *and/or *irrelevant*. I'll go first:

Ash (a barn owl)

Prefers the window seat on an airplane
Hates drinking straws
Has seen the movie Galaxy Quest 37 times


----------



## Onyx-Mille-Gryphon (Jul 18, 2019)

Millie/Millennium (gryphon)
-Likes Tea wayyy too much 
-Calls the mountains home
-Still figuring out how to fly


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Wulf Henschel (Wolf)
-German, knows English... But born in other country;
-Have a wish to go to US;
-He still have no ref sheet...


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 18, 2019)

Dallas (horse)

-Fell asleep behind the wheel once
-Will not eat cheese
-Binge watched all 6 seasons of Letterkenny nonstop


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

Simo (skunk)

-real scared of spiders
-addicted to watermelon
-likes to use the tip of his tail, to tickle with


----------



## Zuko (Jul 18, 2019)

Naomi (Red Fox/Canine cross)

- Addicted to soccer
- Prefers the mountains to the beach
- Loves domestic house cats


----------



## Queendin (Jul 18, 2019)

Fay (Border Collie)

-Smells like coffee
-Her golden fur and eyes shine with the sunlight
-She likes to stay at her home all the time


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 18, 2019)

Ruffus (Eurasian Lynx)
- Loves rain and snow
- He cries every time he watches sad disney scenes
- He likes watermelon ...maybe too much


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2019)

Guifrog (Blue Poison Dart Frog):

Can't ride a bike, but is quite agile on inline skates

Usually struggles figuring what others are saying in a group chat
Loves blueberry juice with an insane passion


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 19, 2019)

Terrified of heights
Almost turned to piracy
 Used to be really self conscious about the size of her ears, and always kept them down or flat back so she wouldn't draw attention to them.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 19, 2019)

Deathless (Wolf)

Can play the drums, bass, electric guitar, and is a vocalist. She lives for music
Has a mild case of Pica- doesn't eat non-edible things, just chews on them for long periods of time. Usually satisfies these cravings with chewing gum
She cannot bark or howl, despite being a wolf


----------



## CanadianKitten (Jul 19, 2019)

-Loves to sing, compose and write music, and plays more instruments than she has fingers!
-Loves to wear dresses!
-Loves watermelon crush!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 19, 2019)

Jamie (Red-Arctic Fox)

- My sona always has winter fur due to being a red-arctic fox hybrid
- His mother died when he was 5 due to a supernatural archaeology accident
- Uses an old moped for his primary means of transportation.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 19, 2019)

- Has survived multiple helicopter crashes
- prefers meat raw
- despite his appearance has a very keen interest in classical music and enjoys the opera.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 19, 2019)

Will drop just about anything for peanut butter 
Keeps a monster sealed in their closet and calls it their pet 
Also loves watermelon but can’t seem to grow them


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 19, 2019)

Melisa (Hybrid Cow)

Has visited Vancouver on holiday
Loves to eat ice cream
Is a omnivore


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 19, 2019)

Jax (Reed Wolf)

Strong fear of choking/suffocating/drowning
Unhealthy fascination with mercenaries and pirates
Has a mild footpaw fetish


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)

Lysirell said:


> Ruffus (Eurasian Lynx)
> - Loves rain and snow
> - He cries every time he watches sad disney scenes
> - He likes watermelon ...maybe too much



 Er...did you mention watermelon? 

*drools*


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> Simo (skunk)
> -addicted to watermelon





Lysirell said:


> Ruffus (Eurasian Lynx)
> - He likes watermelon ...maybe too much





CanadianKitten said:


> -Loves watermelon crush!





Skychickens said:


> Also loves watermelon but can’t seem to grow them



Theme detected.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 19, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Theme detected.


I also like watermelon. owo


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 19, 2019)

Lysirell said:


> Ruffus (Eurasian Lynx)
> - He cries every time he watches sad disney scenes





Skychickens said:


> Will drop just about anything for peanut butter





CanadianKitten said:


> -Loves to wear dresses!



I can relate!


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 20, 2019)

Valin (Hyena)

He tends to laugh, a lot.
Has a thing for bubble butts.
He can be a bit of a manipulator when he wants something, but is a coward during confrontation.


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 20, 2019)

Lapiz (Cat)

Has a grey version of himself (Which is when it's winter or he becomes serious or insultive)
Has a Broken eye from the Void. Which when people see it will enter a serious status of Despair
Works as an assassin when he get a task. As uses his free time to develop games.

That's all


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 21, 2019)

Juno (Dragon of mixed/indeterminate origin)

He's not technically an alcoholic.
He and his boyfriend met during an ADF exchange at 19 Wing Comox. They started dating after they got into (and were charged for) a barfight at the mess.
He played lacrosse in university. He was alright at it.


----------



## Darsana (Jul 21, 2019)

Darsana (Dargon/bunny/eevee hybrid)

He is technically a prince
He is puntable
He's part dragon, but has no innate magic


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 21, 2019)

Bunny the moth:
Wears expensive eye shadow
enjoys cream soda floats
is annoyed by people always trying to pet her floof.


----------



## Pirliin (Jul 21, 2019)

evelyn (hybrid) 
-she loves to eat candy and such.
-she is very...innocent.
-loves to hug


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 23, 2019)

Fern (caracal/osprey hybrid)
-Can glide, and _sort of_ fly, but not really
-Obsessed with sinigang
-Is not in any set universe. They just kind of . . . exist. (And most of the time, inhabit a dream-like place they created).


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 23, 2019)

Riot the Cat (Cat)

- Loves obscure anime short films and movies.

- Loves steampunk.

- Is a dreamer.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 23, 2019)

Marius Merganser (Duck)

-Loves sushi.
-Wants to be the first duck in space.
-Never migrates but always wishes he did as soon as it snows.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun
Sixgun isn't his actual last name
Half native American
Has to raise his blind sister

Arnak (dragon wolf)
Was once human
Hates the general public
Old as the first Kings of England

Aika (manokit)
Native Hawaiian
Loves pineapples (and fish)
No matter where it is, Aika always smells like a Hawaiian breeze


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 27, 2019)

1.Arthur is way more Suave than me
2.Arthur has a boyfriend and I don't
3. And Arthur is cooler than me in general


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

-Always Angry, but..he has...had a heart
-a roller coaster of emotions, that turns rapidly into nothingness 
-he has no mental illnesses, he's just sad and lonely


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Pepper (red fox)

Can't handle any sort of spicy food despite her name
Can bake the best brownies in town (no, not what you are thinking)
Has a pet snapping turtle named Nibbles


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 4, 2020)

- She can't write nor read
- She can't swim
- She would love to sing but is too shy to do so


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 4, 2020)

Conor Flow, Sergal - 

- is mildly obsessed about his appearance down to manicuring his finger and footclaws from time to time when there's some air in his schedule
- Never wears a shirt. Never.
- smokes a lot of cigars.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

kosmo (kittypup, cat/dog hybrid)
-cannot figure out how to tie his shoes
-impulse purchases plushies
-has a different utility jumpsuit he considers his "fancy jumpsuit" that he swears is appropriate for formal dress occasions


----------



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)

Dexin (Alien Dog Hybrid)

- He can speak 3 different code languages
- He painted his hover pack to look like a bumble bee... because he's a nerd
- He has watched Disney's Zombies over 50 times and was stoked about the Zombies 2 ending ^W^


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

Missy Anne Cat (um... a cat XD)

-Has chronic headaches and neck pain
-Loves Pepsi (but drinks one 20oz a week)
-Prefers to be sick than to go out to do stuff she needs to do, so hates AND loves the common cold


----------



## Kayden (Mar 6, 2020)

Jesse Houdini:

Natural diet is fish and other seafood
Actually grows a full head of hair, but carefully shaves the left half to be the same length as the rest of its fur
Can lick its elbows but can't touch its toes
Imogen:

Can't say hi first
Ears are almost always lowered so he gets jaw aches
He actually probably needs glasses


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 12, 2020)

Rimna, monkey
- Countrary to popular belief, his favorite fruit is not a banana. It's peach. 
- Dislikes raw tomatoes 
- He's addicted to working out, mostly calisthenics


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 12, 2020)

phantom star
doesn't really like pizza but it's the only food where he lives
likes reading comics
thinks about his past life


----------



## Jinxie (Mar 12, 2020)

Woo, a game! Jinxie luvs games! #funsies

Okay, uuummmmm...

*Processing: Data Retrieval Commencing...*

1. Jinxie scarfs panny-cakes even though Jinxie is a 'bot and don't needs ta eat.
2. Jinxie always smells like fresh dragonfruit, cuz Jinxie gots a scented pheromone emitter factory-installed.
3. Jinxie ain't ever seen a live chicken. 

How 'bout that?


----------



## trivean (Mar 12, 2020)

So here's some stuff about Trivean:

1. Despite Trivean's face being normally looking like a scowl or being angry, he actually is a nice person and likes to laugh. It's just how his face looks, he can't help it.
2. Trivean's degree is in Mechanical Engineering, but he has a flair of the arts as well, mostly writing and acting at the local Improv Comedy Club at the University he attends.
3. Triv has a bad habit of not being able to explain stuff when he's excited about things or concerned about stuff.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 13, 2020)

1. Feathers may briefly flush a different color and/or pattern to indicate mood(therefore does not play poker.)
2. Favorite food is dessert spices(allspice, anise, cardamom, clove, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, vanilla, mint...) or anything made with them. 
3. About the size of a large moose, they’ve only allow  themselves to be ridden by one special person in their lives, and very likely that one person ever only, even then a metal lined saddle is a must(startle response includes flaring out of poisonous barbs, so really not a good idea to ride bareback.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 13, 2020)

Jackpot
1: Although hates to admit it, still fearful that one day he'll find love and that it'll make him weak and vunlerable.
2: Plans to one day buy a nightclub to run to have an excuse to dance at.
3: Hates to eat mortal food and prefers soul as he doesn't like to get fat.

Bonus: His halloween outfit is a costume of Sly Cooper.

Like
1: Isn't a fan of the colour red unless it's a red t-shirt.
2: Despite his silent nature, he secretly does like to talk just not much.
3: Loves cuddles and hugs, generally happy to let people sleep in his lap as he plays his games.

Bonus: His halloween outfit is him dressing up with a random slasher mask. But has been known to dress up as some people, mostly Michael Myers.


----------



## Nanominyo (Mar 14, 2020)

Asaroth [OC Ver - Horse]
- Had a pretty tough life. Is the son of two heads of two kinda mafias. 
- Is technically a prince since the mafias control his homeland.
- Has Black Luck. Most people on his way is both seduced by him but also wanna kill him. It’s not looking too good really.


----------

